# Police Officer Michael Katherman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Michael J. Katherman*
San Jose Police Department, California

End of Watch: Tuesday, June 14, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 34

*Tour:* 11 years

*Badge #* 3900

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Michael Katherman was killed in a motorcycle crash at the intersection of North 10th Street and Horning Street at approximately 4:20 pm.

He was on patrol in the area when another vehicle attempted to turn left in front of him, causing the collision. Witnesses to the crash performed CPR on Officer Katherman and used his radio to call for assistance. He was transported to Regional Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Katherman had served with the San Jose Police Department for 11 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Eddie Garcia
San Jose Police Department
201 West Mission Street
San Jose, CA 95110

Phone: (408) 277-8900


----------

